# system76's reply



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

> *System76* is a computer hardware manufacturer. Their products are all prepackaged with Ubuntu.
> Each of their products carries the name of an African animal, such as Gazelle, Eland and Jackal.
> Recently they switched to using 64-bit Ubuntu for their computers.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System76


*www.system76.com/


I mailed them whether they've got any plans to sell their Linux powered pcs and laptops in India.reply:


> Hello, Prakash.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in system76.
> 
> ...




Just thought of posting it here.if it is wrong place,mod pls move to the appropriate section.
Thanks!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

^We need companies like this coming in India, 
forcing people to buy a copy of windows even though they dont need is just insane IMO.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dell can sell Linux powered PC/Laptops in India  .also,these companies should give more options-not essentially ubuntu.give options like Debian,Fedora,Suse too  WITH SUPPORT!

I remember a service guy is been fired by his higher authority in a big PC dealer for installing suse Linux on customer's laptop,that "you should not take liabilities with unsupported systems"  this sucks!many  service personnel now are familiar with Linux.many are even configuring samba server etc for their customers.but the companies dont want them to do that!wtf?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

Definitely needed in India. I probably would buy a laptop from Dell if it came fully supported with Ubuntu with no hardware errors etc. Although Acer does have laptops which comes with Linux (Linpus) I wish they could have chosen a better distro.


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 4, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Although Acer does have laptops which comes with Linux (Linpus) I wish they could have chosen a better distro.



everytime acer advertise on any newspaper they put a * at the bottom of the ad and write 





> the linux preinstalled comes with limited functionality


everytime i see that AD i get so furious .why cant that dumb acer install a better distro??

eagerly waiting for dell to launch ubuntu laptops in India.will buy a dell the very next day of the launch.

I just can't get it why we Indians are always the least bothered ones.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

> rytime i see that AD i get so furious .why cant that dumb acer install a better distro??


Yeah me too . I'm like wtf an international company can't get some developers to develop the needed modules for supporting its hardware  . Thats just plain sad. I believe the limited functionality is being referred to its Webcam on each Laptop. My cousin bought one recently and its webcam wouldn't work on Linpus. Although the dealer happily installed him a pirated version of Windows . however they really don't charge alot so I don't blame them that much for having a few screw ups.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

so everyone notices that damn fcking ad by acer saying linux with "limited functionality" as in?crapware they bundle with window$? 
why cant acer bundle ubuntu?atleast it is got better hardware support too!


----------

